# Important news about curing IBS



## acureisoutthere (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi,

A while back I wrote a letter to Dr. Thomas Borody in Australia explaining my procedure(a fecal microbiome transplant ; FMT) that I used to cure my IBS. Much to my surprise, he replied. He states that, "I am overwhelmed at how well you have figured out what has to be done" and "In fact I thought you copied what we do".

He states that he does not use the blender method now, and that he also limits exposure of the sample to air. He states that he uses special antibiotics before the clean out (with Muricell), and makes sure they are extremely clean before the transplant.

He further states that he does several fecal microbiome transplants for IBS, because with only one transplant he only achieves a 70% cure rate, or reversal of symptoms. So, he does several infusions.

So, the good news is that IBS can be cured using an FMT. He is doing this, and very successfully.

He also states that he has treated patients using FMTs, and had reversal of symptoms for Autism, depression, chronic fatigue syndrome, and Chron's. I have read where he has treated 3 MS patients and their MS symptoms went away. Of course, he also treats patients with C. Diff. using an FMT, just like many doctors in the US are now doing.

In my honest opinion, Dr. Borody is most likely the best, in the entire world, in regards to successfully treating digestive diseases and problems of the GI tract. Nobody else, in my research, is achieving his success in treating multiple diseases. He is that good.

IBS can be cured. Fecal Microbiome Transplants work.

If you want to learn more about the procedure I used you can learn more here :

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/243081-i-recently-fixed-my-ibs-d-its-gone/


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you for sharing. And thanks to Borody for his visionary work.


----------

